
Reagent: Minimalistic React for ClojureScript - tosh
https://reagent-project.github.io
======
jhund
When talking about reagent, we should also mention re-frame: A Reagent
Framework For Writing SPAs, in Clojurescript.

[https://github.com/Day8/re-frame](https://github.com/Day8/re-frame)

It provides a fantastic framework for implementing browser based UIs with a
very clean approach, inspired by Elm architecture, and related to redux.

~~~
smnplk
I tried it only once following some tutorial on how to make a snake game in
re-frame, did some code changes and neon snake was born. You can try it here
[https://smnplk.github.io/neon-
snake/resources/public/live/in...](https://smnplk.github.io/neon-
snake/resources/public/live/index.html) ;)

I'm certainly using re-frame on my next spa project.

------
modularfurnitur
Not sure why this is posted. But I'm working on a straight port of re-frame in
javascript, it's an abstraction on top of react-redux, a true 1:1 port. For me
re-frame's api is the holy grail (for now) of UI programming.

~~~
preek
Do you have a public repo? I'm using re-frame a lot happily, but sometimes
there's only JS that can be used. I'd be interested to see your port.

------
j_m_b
Reagent is the best ClojureScript implementation of React out there. The nice
thing about it is that you can do very interesting things with Reagent without
ever writing a component as a React class. There is, of course, a way to do
that simply with create-class. Another great thing about Reagent is how simple
it is to convert a pure Javascript React component with adapt-react-class. I
also really like Reagent atoms. Reagent atom cursors alone are worth it to
include this library in your build! Reagent is the killer app for
ClojureScript, I use it in just about every one of my ClojureScript projects.

------
jiyinyiyong
I got a virtual DOM solution in ClojureScript too
[http://respo.site/](http://respo.site/) less features, more pure.

------
jjwiseman
I've done a few small- to medium- sized apps with reagent, and it's been fun
enough that I'm looking for an excuse to do more with it.

------
lanktastic
If you're in New York and would like to get some professional experience with
reagent / reframe, shoot me an email at e.smith@soscapital.com. We're looking
for a junior developer at the moment.

SOS is an alternative lending startup. We have two main apps under
development. Both use Clojure on the backend. One is React/Redux and the other
is ReAgent / Reframe.

